

Ask HN: Can I rent your garage? - jpwagner

My friend and I, from Menlo Park, are working on an automated machining process and are looking for a place to set up shop.<p>Noise precludes us from using commercial office space, and commercial industrial space can be a bit expensive.<p>Anyone have any suggestions for renting exclusive access to a space we could use?<p>I was hoping that in the time-honored tradition of the peninsula, someone might lend a garage...<p>Thanks!
======
seasoup
Checkout NIMBY in Oakland. Not sure if there are places in Menlo Park or
nearby that are similar or not.

------
onewland
I know useless comments are frowned upon, but this title/post really gave me a
strong chuckle.

~~~
percept
Useless x 2, reminds me of:

[http://www.hulu.com/watch/2330/saturday-night-live-the-
herli...](http://www.hulu.com/watch/2330/saturday-night-live-the-herlihy-boy-
house-sitting-service)

------
bockris
If noise keeps you out of office space I would imagine that the neighbors near
your proposed garage would be similarly affected.

~~~
jpwagner
being 15 feet and one wall away from someone who's rented space specifically
to work is VERY different from 100+ feet and many walls away from a home
during the daytime...

